# Some funny pictures of the Queen



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...ures_n_1559537.html?ref=mostpopular#s=1044938

Maybe one was not amused on some.
Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

One is pretty bloody marvellous for 86 though. And one's husband is just plain miraculous at 90!

_*Standing *_for several hours on that boat yesterday, in the freezing cold, and pretending that one enjoyed every moment.

Wouldn't want their job for anything!!!! 8O

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> One is pretty bloody marvellous for 86 though. And one's husband is just plain miraculous at 90!
> 
> _*Standing *_for several hours on that boat yesterday, in the freezing cold, and pretending that one enjoyed every moment.
> 
> ...


Poor old bu&&er ( The D of E )has been taken into hospital suffering from a UTI and will miss the concert ....I bet they never gave him enough to drink while he was standing there all that time. Gota keep up the fluid intake at his age. :wink:

Mike


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

where's the one of her sitting on the "thunderbox" :lol: 
That was a cracker.
seamus.


----------

